# Pellet grill help!!!!! Purchase discussion.



## d9t2s523 (Jul 5, 2017)

Hey guys and gals, I have come to the conclusion that with a very active one year old I am going to get a pellet grill. The wife even gave me the OK!! But what one do I go with!? I have been doing tons of research and deabating. Weighing out pros and cons, and the day of reckoning is upon me! I need to make my mind up, because it is driving me wild! I have been looking at the pit boss 820 deluxe, the camp chef wood wind w/o dear plate, the treagers from the 22-34, the grilla grills slvrback, the rec tec RT680 and the Green Mountain Jim Bowie. I need some help. What is everybody running, thoughts, opinions, anything to help weigh my final decision. Thanks in advance for any and all responses!


----------



## bregent (Jul 5, 2017)

>What is everybody running, 

What is your upper limit and will you use it for grilling as well as smoking? How many people on average do you cook for?


----------



## d9t2s523 (Jul 5, 2017)

Tryin to keep it at $1000 being my cap. Mainly smoking, but will throw down on some grilling for sure. And i usually cook for a crew. 4-5 racks of ribs, with 6-8 chicken quarters etc.. so I like the bigger models, but could possibly use a smaller with upper rack. Leaning heavily toward the rec tec or the green mountain at this point.


----------



## scottma (Jul 5, 2017)

I've had my Rec Tec RT680 for just over a year and couldn't be happier.  Excellent results with great temp control.  Can grill as well when you crank the heat over 400.  Best burgers I've ever had.  But if your cap is a 1000 then you'll be over when you include shipping unless your local in GA.


----------



## d9t2s523 (Jul 5, 2017)

I wouldn't mind paying the shipping if I decide to go with it. +/- 1k I didn't not mind going over it a bit of it's the worth while choice.


----------



## zerowin (Jul 6, 2017)

I'm sure you've already looked at the specs on these, but I wanted to chime in, since I have a camp chef.  I've had four racks on a rib rack and two chickens upright on a double beer can rack, and that pretty much filled the grill.  Since they all have the same cooking surface dimensions, it might not hold as much as you'd want it to.  The six in rack slot that would come with the woodwind wouldn't add all that much, and it's very high up in the back of the grill, where it would run hotter.  You can barely see the left shoulder for it in these shots.  I love my camp chef, but I don't need quite that much volume.  Hope this helps!













20170618_090411.jpg



__ zerowin
__ Jul 6, 2017


















20170618_115853.jpg



__ zerowin
__ Jul 6, 2017


----------



## bradberry (Jul 6, 2017)

I currently have a Smoke Hollow Propane Smoker. I have been doing a lot of research to replace it with a pellet unit. Don't get me wrong, I love my smoker and it does VERY WELL. Great burgers, tri tip, brisket, pork shoulders, poppers,meatloaf and more. My issue is that I want to be able to set a temp and do a long smoke, like 12 to 18 hours at a lower temp like 170 or 180. Can't do that with this smoker. A couple of people I know have a Traeger and they really love it but I keep hearing their short comings about it. Maybe it is just the user, that is why I research, research and when I am done I research so more.

Wife gave approval to upgrade to a pellet and I am heavily leaning towards the GMG Daniel Boone. I am still out to vote on the Wifi version. The biggest Pro's on the GMG is the height of the grill/smoking area, the temp is in 5 degree increments, it is less expensive, and that it is locally available in my small town. I like the GMG so much from reading the reviews and putting my hands on it that my wife and I decided to buy the Jim Bowie for my son as a wedding gift next year. I really like the MAK Pellet Smoker but the cost is way above my price point. https://www.makgrills.com/shop/


----------



## nozzleman (Jul 6, 2017)

I went with the Green Mountain grill and could not be happier. I added grill grates to it for great grilling. Mine has no problem reaching it's upper end of 500 degrees if that is of concern. It is a very well built unit. I decided not to get the wifi version, for me and my use I want to walk up to the grill enough that changing temperatures if I so choose could be done without a smart phone app.


----------



## bangstick (Jul 6, 2017)

I recently purchased the Camp Chef Woodwind w/sear box and I am elated!!! Granted, we're still getting to know each other but in the short time I've had it, I've grilled and smoke on it and I am FLOORED at how easy and low-maintenance  it cooks. I switched to the Woodwind from a BGE. My BGE is only a "medium" and it just isn't big enough to cook for a group of people. Plus, it was a lot more involved to cook on.

It might sound weird, but I find myself thinking about what to cook next on my Woodwind. I literally can't wait to get home and fire it up. Don't judge me! LOL!!! The flavor it imparts, the juiciness of the meat, its versatility and its ease to cook on more than justified this purchase for me.


----------



## bradberry (Jul 6, 2017)

Its whatever works for you. I just pulled a Tri-Tip out of the smoker after 3 hours. It is currently wrapped in foil and sitting in time out. This was done on my Smoke Hollow propane smoker. Can't wait to trade up to a GMG. For my wishes, wants and desires, the GMG Daniel Boone will more than fit the bill.


----------



## f14tomcat5 (Jul 6, 2017)

I have read so many forums and reviews on pellet smokers and have narrowed my selection to the GMG Daniel Boone or the Grilla Grills Silverback. I was looking at a Camp Chef bit read a bunch or reviews about warped lids and leaking smoke from around the lid. Anyone have a similar experience? I have read the same about smoke loss on the GMG for what it's worth. Comments or thoughts? I'm sure I would be happy with and of them.


----------



## bregent (Jul 6, 2017)

Most pellet grills I've seen leak smoke from around the lid. It's not a big deal - smoke has to go somewhere.


----------



## d9t2s523 (Jul 6, 2017)

Yeah I believe the smoke leak. A felt self adhesive gasket will help with clearing that problem up, and you can take it a step further and put some clamps on it to make a better more snug fit. I think I am going to go with the GMG Jim Bowie non wifi. I liked the look of the silverback but they are back ordered till who knows when. And having the dealer support of the GmG is nice. Thanks for all the input guys.


----------



## bangstick (Jul 6, 2017)

F14tomcat5, I preemptively added some adhesive felt gasket to the edge of the lid. Like others have said, the smoke has to go somewhere but I can assure you the vast majority of mine is going out the stack. No issues with warped lids or any other defects. Assembly was a lot easier than I expected (given some of the reviews I read). So far, I'm extremely happy with the purchase.


----------



## zerowin (Jul 7, 2017)

What Bangstick said.  One cheap gasket from amazon cleared all the leaks up on my CC too.


----------



## d9t2s523 (Jul 8, 2017)

Well I did it, places my order for the rec tec RT680!! I will let everybody know what I think. Selling points- well a 6 year warranty!! You can not beat that, and a 40lb hopper, you just don't see that on any others. The temp variance is close to nothing if anything at all! And lastly the customer service was just great, like talking to a buddy.


----------



## zerowin (Jul 8, 2017)

Congrats on your purchase!  If you aren't already an addict you may need to prepare yourself for a family staged intervention!


----------

